# Salad or Dessert? TNT



## kadesma (Oct 6, 2012)

I still canot decide if this is a salad or a dessert either way it's delicious.
Whisk together 1/2 cup sugar 1/4 cup of Muscat or any sweet wine, and 1/4 cup  white Balsamic vinegar jut til the sugar dissolves. Very gently  toss the mixture with, 1 lb. of green grapes, 2 baskets of Strawberries cut in half, 1 basket of raspberries, 1 of blueberries, and 1 of blackberries. If one of the berries cannot be found sub with what your grocer has in store. Allow the fruit to sit in the wine mixture for an hour gently toss occasionally to let the flavors marry I like to put some of the berries in a stemmed glass to serve.A pretty small bowl would work as well.
enjoy
kades


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 6, 2012)

Sounds like a dessert to me. I would add a scoop of vanilla sorbet, yum! Thanks Kades


----------



## chopper (Oct 6, 2012)

I'd call it a fruit salad so you could eat it at the beginning of your meal.  It sounds wonderful!


----------



## DessertsByMemaw (Oct 6, 2012)

I would say dessert,a good one at that! Love yall


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 6, 2012)

Sounds excellent, Ma!  I'll have it as a salad and another serving for dessert.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 6, 2012)

I'd call it a dessert and make it into a fruit parfait using Greek yogurt...my mom used to soak strawberries in white wine, drain them, and layer them with sour cream and brown sugar in those shallow champagne glasses.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 6, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> Sounds like a dessert to me. I would add a scoop of vanilla sorbet, yum! Thanks Kades


 


chopper said:


> I'd call it a fruit salad so you could eat it at the beginning of your meal.  It sounds wonderful!


 Well looks 1 dessert and 1 salad so far
Glad you like it, it's one of my favorites.
kades


----------



## kadesma (Oct 6, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sounds excellent, Ma! I'll have it as a salad and another serving for dessert.


 now you sound just like me I do have to space out my servings and watch the size of them buttttt they are good.
ma


----------



## kadesma (Oct 6, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I'd call it a dessert and make it into a fruit parfait using Greek yogurt...my mom used to soak strawberries in white wine, drain them, and layer them with sour cream and brown sugar in those shallow champagne glasses.


 Cws, your mom was doing the right thing. YOUM I like her idea and will be doing it soon. Thanks.
kades


----------



## chopper (Oct 6, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Sounds excellent, Ma!  I'll have it as a salad and another serving for dessert.



I like the way you think PF!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 6, 2012)

chopper said:


> I like the way you think PF!



If there's any left, it would make a good breakfast, too!


----------



## kadesma (Oct 6, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> If there's any left, it would make a good breakfast, too!


 Now Now there girl, I'm drooling all over the place and can't get to the store. DH took my car to work ACKKKKK.
ma


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 6, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Now Now there girl, I'm drooling all over the place and can't get to the store. DH took my car to work ACKKKKK.
> ma



Just imagine it for a Sunday Brunch, topping a Belgian Waffle and Mimosas for a beverage.

Oh, I am so mean!


----------



## kadesma (Oct 6, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just imagine it for a Sunday Brunch, topping a Belgian Waffle and Mimosas for a beverage.
> 
> Oh, I am so mean!


 You are what my dad called a raspcallian
But that's OK I love ya anyway.
ma


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 6, 2012)

kadesma said:


> You are what my dad called a raspcallian
> But that's OK I love ya anyway.
> ma


----------



## chopper (Oct 6, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Just imagine it for a Sunday Brunch, topping a Belgian Waffle and Mimosas for a beverage.
> 
> Oh, I am so mean!



Again, I really do like the way you think!


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 6, 2012)

I would call it delicious, forget naming it salad or dessert!  I'm picturing it in my mind, beautiful, Ma!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 6, 2012)

chopper said:


> Again, I really do like the way you think!



I have good ideas, but some are hard to implement for our meals.  I would be eating it by myself.  No fun.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 6, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> I would call it delicious, forget naming it salad or dessert! I'm picturing it in my mind, beautiful, Ma!


 Thanks sweetpea.
ma


----------



## kadesma (Oct 6, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have good ideas, but some are hard to implement for our meals. I would be eating it by myself. No fun.


 That happens here too. Soo being a stinker myself, I tell everyone it's make your own night and sit down to my salad,dessert all to meself I do allow them to sit at the table with me
ma


----------



## chopper (Oct 6, 2012)

kadesma said:
			
		

> That happens here too. Soo being a stinker myself, I tell everyone it's make your own night and sit down to my salad,dessert all to meself I do allow them to sit at the table with me
> ma



That's mighty nice of you ma!


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 6, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Cws, your mom was doing the right thing. YOUM I like her idea and will be doing it soon. Thanks.
> kades


The brown sugar melts...it is soooo good. It works with Greek yogurt (better for you than sour cream....but it was sooooo good). When a friend's family moved to NA from the Czech Republic, her dad used to eat sour cream as if it were ice cream...come to think of it, I could probably get used to do that too...I love sour cream....especially the organic ones...


----------



## kadesma (Oct 6, 2012)

chopper said:


> That's mighty nice of you ma!


 
ma


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 10, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just imagine it for a Sunday Brunch, topping a Belgian Waffle and Mimosas for a beverage.
> 
> Oh, I am so mean!



YUM!!


----------

